# Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics



## Australis (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## tyrone (Aug 9, 2006)

U serious hybrids who the hell would have a hybrid.... they r ugly things.... but if u wanna see pics ill post some of mine soon


----------



## Australis (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*



tyrone said:


> U serious hybrids who the hell would have a hybrid.... they r ugly things.... but if u wanna see pics ill post some of mine soon




Are you crazy?

My Hybrid is stunning!!


Matt


----------



## tyrone (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

pffttt mine is better ... but still an ugly thing...if any one wants it they can have it.... just pm me


----------



## tyrone (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

Here she is Ugly female


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

What is it tyrone?


----------



## tyrone (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

Jungle X Darwin


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

Matt, that pic is disgusting, dude!! :lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*



serpenttongue said:


> Matt, that pic is disgusting, dude!! :lol:




Its a nice Rodent x Primate, Come on surly you know Hybrids are far nicer looking that pure Rats or Primates :wink: 


Matt


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just p*

Christ Matt, that pic is going to give me nightmares!! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just p*

i thought it was a pic of sdaji after a feast of turnips. :wink:


----------



## Australis (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates ju*



serpenttongue said:


> Christ Matt, that pic is going to give me nightmares!! :lol:




I have to admit its wrong on several levels, atleast it a cant produce more of its kind :wink:

Matt


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just p*

hey matt, wheres the hybrid pic, all i can see is a pic of you, i was really looking forward to a nice hybrid pic, 

nice hybrid tryone...... i'll take her off your hands if you don't want that ugly thing, pmsl..............


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just p*

that thing looks like Sdaji


----------



## Australis (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates ju*



steve6610 said:


> hey matt, wheres the hybrid pic, all i can see is a pic of you, i was really looking forward to a nice hybrid pic,
> 
> nice hybrid tryone...... i'll take her off your hands if you don't want that ugly thing, pmsl..............




Ouch.....
Im afraid its not me this time, but Central Queensland has a strong population of these Hybrids in a place called "Rockhampton".


Matt


----------



## cris (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*



> that thing looks like Sdaji


lol its a Sdajiroo


----------



## zen (Aug 9, 2006)

> that thing looks like Sdaji


No offence Sdaji but... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL.
With all due respect, there is a vague resemblance, but without the tail &amp; extra nipples of course.
Gee, I hope you've got a sense of humour Sdaji. :wink: 



That's a beaut mongrel you have there Tyrone.


----------



## jordo (Aug 9, 2006)

Heres a hybrid I saw once, luckily it was drowned in a collapsed cave before it could take over the world, I'm cereal guys!!!


----------



## tyrone (Aug 9, 2006)

Awww leave John alone.... its not his fault he likes turnips and penguins


----------



## jordo (Aug 9, 2006)

Its half man, half bear...


...and half pig


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 9, 2006)

you might want to take it easier on the weed


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 9, 2006)

its gwildor!


----------



## Simple (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates ju*



MattQld83 said:


> steve6610 said:
> 
> 
> > hey matt, wheres the hybrid pic, all i can see is a pic of you, i was really looking forward to a nice hybrid pic,
> ...



Even the lights scream HELL in that place!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*



> you might want to take it easier on the weed :lol:
> PMSL what a great shot hahahah!!!!!!


----------



## NightTiger (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

I AM BAG MAN!! :twisted:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

if you are serious i would consider taking that hybrid...tyrone


----------



## Rennie (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

I'm thuper thereal!


----------



## jordo (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*



> I'm thuper thereal!


:lol: haha You did it better, I'm glad there's 2 of us.


----------



## tempest (Aug 10, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> you might want to take it easier on the weed




:shock: ROFLMAO!!

Some great pics guys!


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 10, 2006)

didn't know rocky was that bad, i'm glad i don't live there guys, bummer to all the rocky members if it's that bad there,


----------



## Australis (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah its bad alright!! Im also glad i dont live there, its bad enough having to even work there ounce a month :shock: 

I guess it would be ok if you didnt know any better :wink: 


Matt


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 10, 2006)

pmsl matt, i know what your saying, i did live there for a couple months about 15 years ago, lol, couldn't wait to leave, and in a hurry, nothing against any rocky members, just not my type of place to live..........


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## pepper (Aug 10, 2006)

great pics but where are the snakes !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## zen (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the degenerate trippers thread, you want aisle 4 or go to the information desk on level 2. :lol:


----------



## cris (Aug 11, 2006)

> its bad enough having to even work there ounce a month





> you might want to take it easier on the weed


 lol im playing news reporter


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

here's mine, get in quick guys, she'll breed this season


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2006)

Do they have live young or eggs?


----------



## Hickson (Aug 11, 2006)

Geez, even I'd breed with that!!!!!



Hix


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2006)

Hix said:


> Geez, even I'd breed with that!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Well maybe half of it LOL


----------



## hugsta (Aug 11, 2006)

Hix said:


> Geez, even I'd breed with that!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix




Hix, you'd breed with anything if you were given half a chance....... :shock: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martyn_tann (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

whats a Sdaji?


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

She bares live young, don't let her looks decieve you, she's venomisssssssssss


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

a sdaji is a turnip and water python loving hybrid. :wink:


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

and another of my hybrids, will breed her this year too lol.


----------



## martyn_tann (Aug 11, 2006)

Ouch... awsome pics lol


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 11, 2006)

damn i would hate to meet her Dad....


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

I do not think that MOST hybrids are planned, just remember that accidents do happen. I personally would not mix breeds but certainly think that pictures of the ones i have seen are nice to look at. I posted a similar thread the other week. I got some poeple post a couple of nice pictures. People should not be ashamed of what they own. Feel free to post your pictures


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debate*

I know what your saying RevDan, but the truth is, it is still (in qld anyway) un lawfull (ahem) to own a hybrid.......
And as beautiful as some of them are, i doubt many would own up to having one here for that reason, would be almost (and i say "almost") like posting a 'show your exotics here' (for the aussie members at least)
Not debating here, just saying.........................


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No de*



RevDaniel said:


> People should not be ashamed of what they own. Feel free to post your pictures



Often it isn't shame stopping people, rather, fear of rules, regs and repercussions.


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! N*

Bugger, you beat me to it Pythoness


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! N*

Lol


----------



## snakegal (Aug 11, 2006)

Dang, I like that pic.  Think I'll have to use it for my avitar pic until i can get a better of my DP-one that will do him justice.



pythoness said:


> and another of my hybrids, will breed her this year too lol.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

Pinch away, i did


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 11, 2006)

i agree pythoness and wrasse, 

it isn't people being ashamed, but it's more the fear and lets be honest, there have been threats by other members to report hybrid breeders to the epa in the past

i'd post mine but they are in 2 other threads already

cheers,
steve............


----------



## peterescue (Aug 11, 2006)

Poor put upon hybrid owners, how do you bear the persecution?


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Australis (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No de*



pythoness said:


> I know what your saying RevDan, but the truth is, it is still (in qld anyway) un lawfull (ahem) to own a hybrid.



I thought you could keep them, but couldnt produce them up here.

Thats how it reads to me anyways.


Matt


----------



## Magpie (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! N*

It's also unlawful to breed morph's up here, that doesn't stop some of the biggest anti-hybridisers doing it.


----------



## Australis (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrid*

Also well know breeders who openly produce Hybrids up here, i guess it just depends on your local office.


Anyone know of people getting done for the creation of Hybrids in QLD?


Matt


----------



## pythoness (Aug 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyr*

love what you've done with my hybrid in your avatar snakegal  looks awesome


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 13, 2006)

OMG I dont want to know...lol...that looks just wrong






MattQld83 said:


>


----------



## tyrone (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: Show us your Hyrbrids! No debates just pics*

hahahahhahaha looks like some sort of skinned rat hahaha


----------



## Australis (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! No de*



RevDaniel said:


> I do not think that MOST hybrids are planned, just remember that accidents do happen.



I cant say i agree with that, accidents dont include Artificial Incubation :wink: 


Matt


----------



## tyrone (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! N*

U would know if u r going to breed hybrids 

1. u have to put them together to breed
2. u need to incubate the eggs so u know who the parents are
3. u know what sex ur snakes r and their species
4. if eggs do get laid with two def species u can estroy the eggs
5. And y would u be keeping 2 dif species together :roll:


----------



## tyrone (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Show us your Hyrbrids! N*

Above post is directed at RevDaniel


----------

